# Chuck Norris Mountain Dew commercial



## Kreth (Apr 7, 2007)

[yt]dIgey9NLdhk[/yt]


----------



## Carol (Apr 7, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 7, 2007)

That was too funny go Chuck


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 7, 2007)

Great!  I liked that!

- Ceicei


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 7, 2007)

Saw that on T.V. a couple of days ago.  Great ad.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 7, 2007)

That is a great add.... and a warning... don't mess with Chuck :uhyeah:


----------



## Tames D (Apr 7, 2007)

Chuck has a pretty good sense of humor in his old age, lol. Well, older age.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Apr 7, 2007)

Chuck rocks:rofl:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 7, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> That is a great add.... and a warning... don't mess with Chuck :uhyeah:


 

You know chuck is listening to all of us watch out here he comes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> You know chuck is listening to all of us watch out here he comes


 

 :erg:


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 8, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Chuck has a pretty good sense of humor in his old age, lol. Well, older age.


 
Are you kidding?!?  Chuck Norris doesn't age!!!


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 8, 2007)

Serves those punks right:ultracool


----------



## Sukerkin (May 28, 2007)

Sorry I'm a bit late to the party on this one (got linked in via a newer thread).

Not a lot of intelligent comment to make other than to point out that all the "Chuck Norris" threads around the Net have finally made it through to the mainstream :lol:.

The truth is out (especially when even the (Japanese) woman who is helping me learn Japanese has a Chuck Norris 'gag' in her signature ).


----------



## Nobody (May 28, 2007)

Yea, one more to add to the Chuck Norris.  
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=chuck+norris


----------



## stone_dragone (May 28, 2007)

That looked really familiar...I think I tried to post that earlier.


----------



## searcher (May 28, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Are you kidding?!? Chuck Norris doesn't age!!!


 
You are right.   Age threatened him and he killed it.


----------



## jim777 (May 29, 2007)

Chuck rules completely 

Have you seen the movie "Dodge Ball"? The very last line is "********** Chuck Norris!" :lol:

jim


----------



## Shodan (May 29, 2007)

Funny stuff- thanks for posting it- loved it!!


----------



## donald (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for the C-h-u-c-k-le!!!!

1stJohn1:9


----------



## Lynne (May 30, 2007)

That was great.


----------

